
Getting and Installing Free SSL Certificate on Your Site - kapilusit
https://www.techcartnow.com/getting-installing-free-ssl-certificate-on-your-site-moving-wordpress-site-to-https-using-lets-encrypts-free-ssl-certificate/
======
godelmachine
The validity is only for 3 months.

